

Amazon Web Services Is Going On A Sales Hiring Binge - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-web-services-sales-hiring-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"We just noticed something interesting: Amazon has about 75 job openings in
sales related to Amazon Web Services, its cloud-computing business."

Amazon is muscling its way into the vast global enterprise market for cloud
services.

